# Breeding tank Tips,Bubble pad? good or bad?



## kool99 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey... I am running a 30g tall with a Penguin power filter 200 150 watt heater pelnty of coral rocks wood and fake plants... i have 4 electric yellows and one pecostimus. The one smaller female is prego and i have divided the tank 70/30 ,she has a large white shell to hide in as well as logs and a small clay pot. I have a large bubble pad that makes alot of bubbles under the log and clay pot is that going ot be allright once the young fry are released? just wondering.. and it there anything else i should be doing to ensure the female relases her eggs?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi kool99,
I would move the air stone away from any hiding spots that the fry may use for hiding, or any place that the females my use to hide them. They are not shelldwellers, so she may decide on something a bit bigger, like the flower pot.
SueM


----------

